# Real quick reference question..



## Dan "a" man (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello all, 

I am not sure where the correct thread for this sort of question is, so please redirect me if it exists.

I am looking for the passage that essentially says "do not plan to go here or there for a year, in order that you might turn a profit." I am not sure where it is located.

I am also not sure if it is posed as a question, such as "why do you say amongst yourselves 'let us go here or there for a year, maybe it will go well with us and we may turn a profit." 

Thanks for any and all help. I am very new to the forum and I greatly appreciate guidance in all manners.


----------



## Prufrock (Aug 21, 2009)

It is in the fourth chapter of James.


----------



## Dan "a" man (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------

